# [2008] Grupo Mayan Ethics



## mikenk (Feb 24, 2008)

As I look for a Grand Mayan resale, one concern I have is the ethics of the company. It would seem that they have a pretty bad reputation for high pressure sales with a lot of complaints on the process. I think they contract that out so once you own, I might be dealing with more ethical people.

How has the experience of owners been with the company on promises kept, availability of real people to talk with, etc? I love the resort, but not enough to be forever fighting for my rights.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 24, 2008)

We bought a Mayan Palace resale after staying twice at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo.   There just weren't enough perks for me to pay the extra $$ for a Grand Unit.  That said, perhaps sometime in the future, we might upgrade but we will test drive this unit for a while before any upgrades.  We have been very pleased with Grupo Mayan and our treatment so far.  We did have one issue with an overcharge on a bill, but they resolved that for us.  I like the fact that they are continually developing more resorts in other locations.  For the money and our low maintenance fee $517 per year, our two bedroom unit allows plenty of vacation options. We don't give RCI this unit as we have two other timeshares in RCI points and see no need to pay since MP is where we want to vacation with this unit.


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 25, 2008)

*The company is great to its members*

They have a very aggressive sales staff, because it works. Once it doesn't they will change how they do the sales end of the business.
As owners of both the GM and several MP units, we haven't had any problems. They staff has always been very accommodating. 
jmho, Greg



mikenk said:


> As I look for a Grand Mayan resale, one concern I have is the ethics of the company. It would seem that they have a pretty bad reputation for high pressure sales with a lot of complaints on the process. I think they contract that out so once you own, I might be dealing with more ethical people.
> 
> How has the experience of owners been with the company on promises kept, availability of real people to talk with, etc? I love the resort, but not enough to be forever fighting for my rights.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazclk (Feb 25, 2008)

*Mayan Palace*

You folks need to read what happened to some folks in Cabo in another post and also on Tripadvisor.  I too was thinking about a Mayan Palace but I don't think so now. If managment won't do anything when people have kids in the resort and they could not go into get them I think is pretty horrible managment. Also the police in Cabo are also getting bad from what I understand, rousting people on the street at night.  Oh well I guess that's just part of Mexico.


----------



## moeh (Feb 25, 2008)

mikenk said:


> As I look for a Grand Mayan resale, one concern I have is the ethics of the company. It would seem that they have a pretty bad reputation for high pressure sales with a lot of complaints on the process. I think they contract that out so once you own, I might be dealing with more ethical people.
> 
> How has the experience of owners been with the company on promises kept, availability of real people to talk with, etc? I love the resort, but not enough to be forever fighting for my rights.
> 
> ...


We have been owners of Mayan Palace (not Grand) for about 8 years, and have found the personnel very easy to deal with - both by phone, and in person. Last fall, due to a family illness, we had to cancel a reservation within two weeks of the start date - with a statement from the doctor, we were able to retain our week with no penalty. 
I might also add that we are over 77, and get to use our registered weeks at any MP with no maintenance fees! How many timeshares do that!


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 25, 2008)

We own at both the Grand Mayan and the Mayan Palace, our neighbor owns the Mayan Palace.  We are all very pleased with the resort and the staff.

That being said, several years ago we went through the sales presentation and felt that we were not only lied to, but we also felt we were ripped off because although we didn't buy the timeshare we bought some practically worthless weeks from them.  The weeks ended up not being Mayan Palace weeks, but Extra vacations weeks with prices starting at $299 per week.  Places we didn't want to go unless we payed big bucks for where we did want to go.  We swore that we would never buy from them.

But, we loved the resort and kept paying the $$$ to go.

Now we own (resales) and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Rick H (Mar 22, 2008)

*Groupo Mayan Ethics*

We were originally Mayan Palace owners and upgraded to the Grand Mayan a few years ago.  We love the resorts and the fact that we have choice of destinations.  We're wise to what they call the "owner's update", which is just another chance to sell you more.  I can't get over the fact that every year they have a new concept of what their goals for the future are and a new sales pitch to go along with it.  And that the great deal you purchased the year before was nothing to what they have to offer now.
We've learned that the people in guest relations and sales don't talk to each other.  It's almost like they work for different companies.  So even though the sales person acts like he/she is actually concerned about any problems you are having since checking in, they don't really care.  I'm sure most of you remember that person's reaction the last time your final answer was "no".
It's all part of the game: Vende, Vende, Vende! (Sell, Sell, Sell!)
I love the Mayan Resorts and enjoy mine vacations every year.  I'm also very aware of the company who call themselves my host.

Rick


----------



## bltfam (Mar 22, 2008)

We just got back from PV this week. Luckily we had a driver waiting for us at the airport. Group Mayan people are EVERYWHERE in town in the marina we said no to the sales breakfast and kept going However. we were staying at the Vellas and wanted directions to go to the Mayan for a look at the resort and they were so frazzled promising double whatever they were giving us.We kept saying we were going to look at the resort not to a sales presentation they just didnt believe us We spoke with one sales rep and after he realized he wasnt selling us he told us that in PV the Mayan group personel were in stores, restaurant touring etc they are placed anywhere tourist are.We were ask about free tours every two to three store fronts on the board walk After awhile istead of no thank you i was just iggnoring them THen my husband really started getting irritated and being rude. then i got mad at hubby for being rude it wasnt fun! He did also tell us that the goverment was going to stop the sharks at the airports  I guess Mx is getting some bad feedback 
In are resort several times during activites etc the joke was in MX nothing is ever free. I think that we the tourist have created this demon in MX and the US Most have the thought that we will get all this whatever for free if we listen to a 90 min sales pitch so knowing that even if we like the resort we will by resale anyway  we will take the free stuff listen to the presentation then leave. the sales crew hoping they can change our minds by however means they can. I think that if no one was accepting these offers and passing on the freebees they would have to change the marketing, but once they give you hundreds of dollars  they want you to buy.  THats just my two cents


----------



## katanaz (Jul 15, 2010)

[Post deleted at request of original poster. -- Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 16, 2010)

Please see this info. about Profeco - a Mexican Consumer Agency.  I think it will help more than the petition.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 16, 2010)

Yikes, I saw this thread and forgot I had started it.

The bad news: You definitely overpaid for whatever level you purchased. Many others have also that weren't prepared for the Grupo Mayan sales practices and aware of the resale market. I definitely would pursue all means to get out of the contract.

The good news: You actually have a great vacation product. We go and take family often to their various resorts; we love the resorts and the vacations. We have found that the Member Services staff and the reservations staff great to deal with as opposed to the contracted sales force. We have actually negotiated some nice upgrades that works for us and done so in a very relaxed setting. 

if you can't get out of the contract. I hope you can get over the anger and learn to appreciate the product.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 16, 2010)

I read your petition and think you are WAY over the top and your petition is just plain stupid. . Although they are known for lying, you only have yourself to blame.

1. you want a 60 day recession ? Florida law gives 7, why would Mexico give 60
2. talk about value once you leave ? So I assume you think every car dealer in the US should do that also ?
3. It included alcohol ? really, alcohol in Mexico, what a shock. Did they hold you down and force you to drink it ?
4. They talked about selling down the road for alot of money ? again, thats every car dealer in the US 



I am not sticking up for them because I know about mexico timeshares but the bottom line is the buck stops with you and you blew it.







katanaz said:


> I felt that the Grupo Mayan sales presentation I endured in May 2010 (Riviera Maya, Mayan Palace) was a disgrace. I was fed more lies than truths. It lasted 6 hours and included alcohol which is really not appropriate.
> 
> When I got home and was able to research Grupo Mayan, it was too late - the 5 day rescission period had passed. Now I know I overpaid for a poor vacation product. I am trying to get out of this terrible contract and leave the timeshare world far behind, forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 16, 2010)

katanaz said:


> I felt that the Grupo Mayan sales presentation I endured in May 2010 (Riviera Maya, Mayan Palace) was a disgrace. I was fed more lies than truths. It lasted 6 hours and included alcohol which is really not appropriate.
> 
> When I got home and was able to research Grupo Mayan, it was too late - the 5 day rescission period had passed. Now I know I overpaid for a poor vacation product. I am trying to get out of this terrible contract and leave the timeshare world far behind, forever.
> 
> ...



I disagree with your petition. 7 days recission is plenty.
I also sat through a long presentation (but I knew we'd say no - it was raining so what the heck). They told us they were going to stop having people in the airport and that ... I don't even remember everything they said.

Oh - they kept telling us about HSI - the big umbrella company that is above II RCI SFX etc. We looked it up  - it's in Nevada with about 36 complaints. They also said they were number 3 trader in the world and when we said no, they told us we would be reported to RCI and SFX. THe report would allow RCI and SFX to give us bad trades with our Hilton in the future because we were warned Hilton was a lesser product than GM. 

I'm scared. We were reported.:hysterical:


----------



## mikenk (Jul 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Fletch regarding your petition; its not going anywhere.

Realistically, you went into the negotiations unprepared. Don't feel bad; it has happened to many. To use Fletch's example, you paid too much for that car, but you did get a good car. You might as well drive it and enjoy it.

In reality, if you know what the value is going in and you know that you have 5 days to rescind, then you hold all of the bargaining chips in a timeshare or any negotiation. All of this info is readily available.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Jul 16, 2010)

*This Happens in the USA Too!*

We went to our first presentation back in 1983 where bought, but that night, I read everything in the packet that we were given and we went back to the sales office and rescinded the next day.  The things they told us were not in the contract and many things were not true when you read the small print.  This was in the USA - not Mexico.  

We have owned timeshares since 1991 and bought a few from developers and most from eBay once we decided where we wanted to go.  Just know that you must read the contract while you are sitting there and ask questions and make sure what they say is included in the contract.  "He who has the paper wins!"  If it is not in the contract, you do not have it!

I am sorry that you feel "burned" by the Groupo Mayan sales team, but you must take some responsibility for not double-checking and reading all the fine print while you were still there.  

The Grupo Mayan resorts are awesome.  We love them and have wonderful vacations at them.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 16, 2010)

To expand a little on Phyllis's comments. When we did upgrade with Grupo Mayan, I read the contract that night in detail, found points of non conformance to promises, rescinded the next day, they came back the next day with several addenda to entice me, rebought, reread, rescinded again, more addenda, finally I bought with an acceptable deal for us. BTW, Grupo mayan is very good at honoring what is actually in the contract and addenda. In other words, they (member services) will negotiate in good faith but you have to take the initiative. Just like with a car; until you get to the general manager, you aren't serious.

Yes it did take a bunch of my time, but we were there with a large group for my son's wedding - This helped me avoid other stuff best left to others.

Mike


----------



## nazclk (Jul 16, 2010)

*Petition*

Alcohol in Mexico, nah they don't drink down there do they :hysterical: 

I think Katanaz brought back some of that good Tequila and had a nip or two or three or four, before writing that petition. 60 days, that's  crazy.  Anyone should be able to read a document in one day, they give you 5 days, unless you are liquored up for 5 days and can't read, that's plenty of time. :hysterical:


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 16, 2010)

This thread has over 2000 views and 3 people signed so I guess most people agree that his motives are good but he is not very realistic about who's fault it was that he got taken. 
The other funny thing was the comment that the tour was 6 hours ? They would have needed alot more than a few sales people to keep me there that long. 

BTW
when something is 6 hours long and they serve alcohol, thats usually called a party LOL  





nazclk said:


> Alcohol in Mexico, nah they don't drink down there do they :hysterical:
> 
> I think Katanaz brought back some of that good Tequila and had a nip or two or three or four, before writing that petition. 60 days, that's  crazy.  Anyone should be able to read a document in one day, they give you 5 days, unless you are liquored up for 5 days and can't read, that's plenty of time. :hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 16, 2010)

katanaz said:


> I felt that the Grupo Mayan sales presentation I endured in May 2010 (Riviera Maya, Mayan Palace) was a disgrace. I was fed more lies than truths. It lasted 6 hours and included alcohol which is really not appropriate.
> 
> When I got home and was able to research Grupo Mayan, it was too late - the 5 day rescission period had passed. Now I know I overpaid for a poor vacation product. I am trying to get out of this terrible contract and leave the timeshare world far behind, forever.
> 
> ...



Your petition is absurd. Obviously you have no knowledge of timeshare sales. It is true that the Grupo Mayan does have a pretty bad reputation for their sales presentations. In fact most timeshare sales presentations in Mexico are pretty bad as some are in the US though not to the same extent.

In any event it is the buyer's responsibility to read the contract BEFORE signing it and then go over it again thoroughly that same night.

The good news is that you do own an excellent product. We are NOT owners but have exchanged into the Grand Mayans for 10 weeks in the past 5 years through SFX. We have stayed at many good resorts but the Grand Mayans are our favorites by far.

Rather than waste your time with a worthless petition, learn how to use and enjoy what you bought,


----------



## katanaz (Jul 25, 2010)

My issue with Grupo Mayan has been satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 26, 2010)

katanaz said:


> My issue with Grupo Mayan has been satisfactorily resolved.



To help others in situations similar to yours, it would be very helpful to know HOW it was resolved - what did you do, who did you contact, etc.

I hope you'll check back with TUG to let us know.


----------

